# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Xe khách >  Xe khách đi Campuchia - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*ĐI PHNOM PENH*

*TỪ SÀI GÒN*

Đi từ TP.HCM đến thủ đô Phnom Penh (240km) mất 6 giờ. Đầu tiên, các bạn sẽ đi từ TP.HCM - Mộc Bài (80km), tiếp theo là Mộc Bài - thị xã Svayrieng (40km), sau đó đi từ Svayrieng đến bến phà Neakluong (60km), cuối cùng là Neakluong - Phnom Penh (60km).

Ở TP.HCM, thường thì các hãng xe sẽ khởi hành lúc 6h hoặc 6h30 sáng, giá vé khứ hồi là 23-25$/khách. Ngoài tiền vé, các bạn còn đóng thêm 30.000 đồng “phí” qua cửa khẩu ở đất bạn.

Tại thủ đô Phnom Penh, xe xuất phát cùng vào các giờ nói trên, giá vé là 10USD//khách được bán tại chợ Orussei, góc đường 182-111, quận 7 Tháng 1. Phòng vé tại Phnom Penh hoạt động từ 6h đến 18h mỗi ngày, do hai công ty Campuchia Capital và Mekong Express Limousine Bus phụ trách.

Nếu đi xe buýt chất lượng cao của Sapaco, tuyến TP.HCM - Phnom Penh và ngược lại, ngoài việc được phục vụ miễn phí khăn lạnh, nước suối, thuốc men, dịch vụ y tế, máy lạnh suốt tuyến, bạn còn được nhà xe mua bảo hiểm toàn phần.

Sau khi làm thủ tục Campuchia, có rất nhiều xe taxi chờ sẵn phía ngoài cửa khẩu chỉ 200m, thuê riêng taxi giá 35 USD hoặc đi chung 5 USD (một xe taxi có khi chở tới 5 người khách, vì thế nếu muốn thoải mái hơn, trả 10 USD để ngồi một mình một ghế phía trước.

*TỪ HÀ NỘI*

Các bạn có 2 lựa chọn. Một là đi máy bay trực tiếp qua Campuchia, hai là đi máy bay từ HN vào HCM, sau đó tùy theo kế hoạch của mình mà bắt xe buýt đi Campuchia. Cách thứ 2 tuy mất nhiều thời gian hơn nhưng sẽ rẻ hơn, đồng thời bạn cũng sẽ có nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị hơn.

----------


## hangnt

*ĐI SIEM REAP*

*TỪ SÀI GÒN*

Có thể mua vé khứ hồi của các hãng xe tại Tp.HCM, giá dao động trong khoảng 29-31$. Tuy nhiên, các bạn cũng có thể mua vé từng chặng HCM-PhnomPenh và PhnomPenh-SiemRiep, giá vé sẽ rẻ hơn 2$. Nhưng bằng cách này sẽ dễ gặp phải rủi ro lỡ xe. Được đánh giá tốt nhất là xe của hãng Mekong Express, Sapaco và Mai Linh. Trong đó, xe của Sapaco có nhà vệ sinh trên xe, do đó rất tiện. Còn xe của Mekong có hướng dẫn viên. Xe của Sapaco sẽ đi cùng bạn suốt tuyến HCM – SiemReap, với một lần dừng ăn trưa và rửa xe tại PhnomPenh. Còn đi xe của Mai Linh, bạn sẽ phải sang xe 1 lần tại PhnomPenh.

*TỪ HÀ NỘI*

Vẫn như tuyến HN – Phnom Penh, nếu không muốn đi bằng máy bay, mà đi bằng xe buýt để trải nghiệm thực và để tiết kiệm kinh phí thì các bạn phải đi xe (hoặc máy bay) vào Sài Gòn, rồi sau đó chọn xe và đặt vé đi qua PhnomPenh rồi đến Siem Reap.

----------


## hangnt

*XE BUÝT SAPACO EXPRESS*


*TẠI SÀI GÒN*


*TẠI PHNOM PENH*

Địa chỉ: 309 Preah Sihanouk Blv, Sangkhat Veal Vong, Khan 7 MaKaRa, Phnom PenhTel: (855) 23 210 300 - 23 210 324Điện thoại: 012. 69 66 88 - 0977 309 309

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*XE BUÝT MEKONG EXPRESS*


Giờ đi: 6:40 sáng - Giờ đến: 1:40 chiềuGiờ đi: 7:30 sáng - Giờ đến: 12:30 chiều

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*XE BUÝT MAI LINH EXPRESS*


*Tuyến Sài Gòn - Phnom Penh :*

Thời gian: 6h30; 8h30; 13h00; 14h30.Một lượt : 12 USD.Khứ hồi : 23 USD.

*Tuyến Phnom Penh – Siem Reap:*

Thời gian: 7h00, 14h00.Một lượt: 6 USD.

*Văn phòng chính:*

Địa chỉ: 32 Nguyễn Cư Trinh, P.Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q.1, HCM.Điện thoại tổng đài: 08. 39 20 29 29

*Phòng vé:*


*Văn phòng Phnom Penh:*

Địa chỉ: 391 Sihanouk Blvd (No 274), PhnomPenhĐiện thoại : (855) 23 211 888Fax : (855) 23 229 999

*Văn phòng Siem Reap:*

Địa chỉ: 2A1 St.16 Behind City River Hotel, Siem Reap.Điện thoại: (855) 63 762 888Fax: (855) 63 762 999

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*** Lưu ý:*

Nếu có thể thì các bạn nên tránh đi buýt đêm vì lý do an toàn và tránh móc túi!Giá vé thay đổi theo từng thời điểm

*CÁC TUYẾN VÀ BẢNG GIÁ CỦA ONLINE TRAVEL*
(đơn vị: USD)

----------


## jimmytravel10

Open tour – tuyến liên vận quốc tế Sài Gòn – Campuchia.
I.Lộ Trình:
TPHCM - PHNOM PENH - SIEM RIEP:
Khởi hành 07 chuyến mỗi ngày từ TPHCM đi PHNOMPENH và ngược lại. Lộ trình và các trạm đón khách ngay trung tâm thành phố với điểm xuất bến chính tại văn phòng chính của trung tâm liên vận quốc tế
Hiện nay, đối với tuyến liên vận Quốc Tế việt nam - Cambodia chúng tôi đã đưa vào phục vụ dòng xe Hyundai 43 chổ hiện đại, tiện nghi và sang trọng bậc nhất tại Việt Nam. dịch vụ chất lượng hoàn hảo với phương châm phục vụ: An toàn – tận tình – chuyên nghiệp.
II. Thời Gian xuất bến:
Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Phnôm Pênh
06:45am; 07:45am; 08:30am; 11:30am; 13:30pm; 15:00pm; 12:30pm Giá vé 10$ /1khách
Phnôm Pênh - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh
06:45am; 07:45am; 08:30am; 11:30am; 13:30pm; 15:00pm; 12: 30pm Giá vé 10$ /1khách
Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Siêm Reap - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 18$/1khách
Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 18$/1khách
III. Tổng đài đặt vé:
Tại Hồ Chí Minh:
40/2 Bùi Viện, P.Phạm Ngũ Lão St, Quận 1, Tp.HCM ĐT : 08-66846427 -- 08-62746427;
hotline: 090 2341 540
RAC TRAVEL 
Email: quachngan_tg@yahoo.com -- jimmytravel10@yahoo.com
IV. GIÁ VÉ:
1) TPHCM – PHNOMPENH - TPHCM
Một lượt: 10 USD (210.000 VNĐ)
Khứ Hồi: 18 USD (360.000 VNĐ)
PHNOM PENH – SIEM REAP – PHNOM PENH: 8 USD/VÉ/ lượt.
Giá vé không bao gồm chi phí Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia)
Visa: Nhân viên sẽ giúp khách làm tờ khai hải quan tại cửa khẩu.
Chi phí visa: Nhập cảnh Campuchia: 25 USD/pax.
(Miễn Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia đối với khách Quốc tịch Việt Nam)
2) Dịch Vụ:
Phương tiện vận chuyển hiện đại, tiện nghi sang trọng với dòng xe Hyundai Limousine 43 chổ,
Phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực du lịch dich vụ
Điểm dừng chân sạch sẽ, ân cần
Tổ chức các chương trình du lịch chữa dưỡng bệnh, du lịch trọn gói, hội nghị khách hàng, teambuilding...
Chất lượng vượt trội, nhiều ưu đãi dành cho các nhóm khách, công ty, gia đình.
Chuyên cho thuê xe Du Lịch chất lượng cao ...
Đặt phòng Khách sạn và trung chuyển miễn phí.

----------


## ctiphone

Sáng 5h00: Qúy khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn,xe và hướng dẩn đón khách và đi *du lịch Campuchia* đi theo hướng cửa khẩu Mộc Bài và dùng điểm tâm tại Trảng Bàng.Đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh sau đó ăn trưa trên đường đi SiemReap và tiếp tục đi SiemReap.Đến chiều khách đến SiemReap nhận phòng và ăn tối sau đó nghỉ ngơi ...tự khám phá về đêm

Ngày 2 : SIEMREAP - ANGKOR
- Sáng  ăn buffet tại khách sạn đoàn khởi hành tham quan quần thể Angkor một trong 7 kỳ quan thế giới.Đoàn tham quan Angkor Thom kinh đô chùa.Cổng nam Angkor Thom với tượng Bayon 4 mặt.(cao 23 mét và mỗi mặt mang một nụ cười huyền bí và độc đáo.Viếng chùa Bayon chiêm ngưỡng ngững bức tranh du lich campuchia gia re sống động được điêu khắc trên đá diển tả quá trình lịch sử của triều đại Angkor những kiệt tác điêu khách hơn 1000 năm).Hành trình ngang qua khu đền Phimeana Kas quãng trường đấu voi,để đến với đền Taprum ( nằm trong khu rừng già với những bộ rể bao phủ xuống du lich thai lan tường thành độc đáo và có một không hai.Nơi Hollywood chọn bối cảnh cho phim "Bí mật cho ngôi mộ cổ " Trở về Siemreap và dùng cơm trưa chiều tham quan Angkor Wat (ngôi đền còn nguyên vẹn  những nét độc đáo,lôi cuốn và là biểu tượng của đất nước chùa tháp )cùng chinh phục Phnom Barkeng( nơi còn lưu lại ngững bước chân khổng lồ du lich thai lan gia re của vị thần xây đền),ngắm hoàng hôn và toàn cảnh Angkor từ trên cao.Dùng cơm chiều và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc cung đình và những vũ điệu Apsara nổi tiếng và nghỉ đêm tại Siemreap.
KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ
Thông tin liên hệ MR TÍCH 0933 885 695 - 0906 885 695
Y/h: Letich142@yahoo.com.vn 
Email: tichle198487@gmail.com
www.dulichthailangiare.com
www.dulichthailan.eu
www.dulichcampuchiagiare.com
*Diển viên Lê Khánh đi du lich Thái lan cùng Pacific Travel*

----------


## chothuexedulich

thông tin thú vị!

----------


## hoaban

Những chuyến đi du lịch hấp dẫn và thú vị. Chắc hẳn sẽ cho chúng ta nhiều điều bất ngờ.

----------


## fairtourshn

dịch vụ thật tuyệt xin cảm ơn

----------


## fairtourshn

> Những chuyến đi du lịch hấp dẫn và thú vị. Chắc hẳn sẽ cho chúng ta nhiều điều bất ngờ.


tôi muốn 1 lần mình được đi như vậy.

----------


## jimmytravel10

Nhà xe đi Campuchia -  Open bus– tuyến liên vận quốc tế Sài Gòn – Campuchia.
I.Lộ Trình:
TPHCM - PHNOM PENH - SIEM RIEP:
Khởi hành 07 chuyến mỗi ngày từ TPHCM đi PHNOMPENH và ngược lại. Lộ trình và các trạm đón khách ngay trung tâm thành phố với điểm xuất bến chính tại văn phòng chính của trung tâm liên vận quốc tế
Hiện nay, đối với tuyến liên vận Quốc Tế việt nam - Cambodia chúng tôi đã đưa vào phục vụ dòng xe Hyundai 41 chổ hiện đại, tiện nghi và sang trọng bậc nhất tại Việt Nam. dịch vụ chất lượng hoàn hảo với phương châm phục vụ: An toàn – tận tình – chuyên nghiệp.
II. Thời Gian xuất bến:
Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Phnom Penh
06:45am; 07:45am; 08:30am; 11:30am; 13:30pm; 15:00pm; 12:30pm Giá vé 11$ /1khách
Phnôm Pênh - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh
06:45am; 07:45am; 08:30am; 11:30am; 13:30pm; 15:00pm; 12: 30pm Giá vé 10$ /1khách
Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Siêm Reap - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 18$/1khách
Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 18$/1khách
III. Tổng đài đặt vé:
Tại Hồ Chí Minh:
149 Đề Thám, P.Cô Giang, Quận 1, Tp.HCM ĐT : 08-66846427 -- 08-62746427;
hotline: 0932779703
*RAC Travel* 
Email: ractravel@yahoo.com-- jimmytravel10@yahoo.com
IV. GIÁ VÉ:
1) TPHCM – PHNOMPENH - TPHCM
Một lượt: 11 USD (230.000 VNĐ)
Khứ Hồi: 21 USD (440.000 VNĐ)
PHNOM PENH – SIEM REAP – PHNOM PENH: 9 USD/VÉ/ lượt.
Giá vé không bao gồm chi phí Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia)
Visa: Nhân viên sẽ giúp khách làm tờ khai hải quan tại cửa khẩu.
Chi phí visa: Nhập cảnh Campuchia: 25 USD/pax.
(Miễn Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia đối với khách Quốc tịch Việt Nam)
2) Dịch Vụ:
Phương tiện vận chuyển hiện đại, tiện nghi sang trọng với dòng xe Hyundai Limousine 41 chổ,
Phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực du lịch dich vụ
Điểm dừng chân sạch sẽ, ân cần
Tổ chức các chương trình du lịch chữa dưỡng bệnh, du lịch trọn gói, hội nghị khách hàng, teambuilding...
Chất lượng vượt trội, nhiều ưu đãi dành cho các nhóm khách, công ty, gia đình.
Chuyên cho thuê xe Du Lịch chất lượng cao ...
Đặt phòng Khách sạn và trung chuyển miễn phí.

----------


## giabao100

dịch vụ tốt quá ............

----------


## jimmytravel10

Thái Dương Tourism là tổng công ty đại lý dịch vụ vé xe du lịch đi Campuchia cho các hãng xe như : Sapaco , Sorya , Kumho , Khai Nam và RAC Express Bus & Tour quý khách có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ : 
Tổng đài đặt vé : 08. 62 74 64 27 hay 08. 66 84 64 27 Hotline : 09 3 277 9 703
Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Phnom Penh
06:45am ; 07:45am ; 08:30am ; 11: 30 am; 13:30pm ; 15:00pm ; Giá vé 230.000 vnd /1 khách ; Riêng 12:30 ( khuya ) Giá vé 270.000 vnd / pax 
Phnom Penh - Tp.Ho Chi Minh
06:45am ; 07:45am ; 08:30am ; 11: 30 am; 13:30pm ; 15:00pm ; Giá vé 230.000 vnd /1 khách ; Riêng 12:30 ( khuya ) Giá vé 270.000 vnd / pax
Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Siem Reap - Tp.Ho Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 380.000 vnd /1 khách
*** Xe đi thẳng Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Siem Reap - Tp.Ho Chi Minh Giá vé 440.000 vnd /1 khách
Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Ho Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 380.000 vnd /1 khách
*** Xe đi thẳng Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Ho Chi Minh Giá vé 440.000 vnd /1 khách
Công Ty chúng tôi chuyên nhận dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn Campuchia và cho thuê xe đi Campuchia 
268 Cộng Hòa , Phường 13 , Q Tân Bình , HCM

Tồng đài đặt vé xe đi Campuchia : 08 66 84 64 27 // 08 62 74 64 27 // hotline : 093 277 9 703

----------


## jimmytravel10

Dịch vụ đặt vé xe đi Campuchia , Dịch vụ đặt vé xe đi Phnom Penh , Dịch vụ đặt vé xe đi Siem Reap ,dịch vụ vé xe du lịch đi Campuchia cho các hãng xe như : Sapaco , Sorya , Kumho , Khai Nam và RAC Express Bus & Tour quý khách có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ

Tổng đài đặt vé : 08. 62 74 64 27 hay 08. 66 84 64 27

Hotline : 093 277 9 703



Vé xe Sài Gòn đi Phnom Penh


04:30am ;05:30am; 06:45am ; 07:00am ; 07:45am ; 08:00am ;09:00am; 10:30am; 11: 30 am; 12:00am; 13:30pm ; 15:00pm ; Giá vé 230.000 vnd /1 khách ; Riêng 12:30 ( khuya ) Giá vé 270.000 vnd / pax


Vé xe Phnom Penh đi Tp.Ho Chi Minh



04:30am ;05:30am; 06:45am ; 07:00am ; 07:45am ; 08:00am ;09:00am; 10:30am; 11: 30 am; 12:00am; 13:30pm ; 15:00pm ; Giá vé 230.000 vnd /1 khách ; Riêng 12:30 ( khuya ) Giá vé 270.000 vnd / pax


Vé xe từ Sài Gòn đi Siem Reap - Vé xe từ Siem Reap về Sài Gòn


06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 380.000 vnd /1 khách
*** Xe đi thẳng Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Siem Reap - Tp.Ho Chi Minh Giá vé 440.000 vnd /1 khách


Vé xe từ Sài Gòn đi Sihanouk Ville - Vé xe từ Sihanouk Ville về sài Gòn

06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 380.000 vnd /1 khách
*** Xe đi thẳng Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Ho Chi Minh Giá vé 440.000 vnd /1 khách
Công Ty chúng tôi chuyên nhận dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn Campuchia và cho thuê xe đi Campuchia 

268 Cộng Hòa , Phường 13 , Q Tân Bình , HCM

Tổng đài đặt vé xe đi Campuchia : 08 66 84 64 27 // 08 62 74 64 27 // hotline : 093 277 9 703

----------


## tdtourism2011

*Chào cả nhà TD Tourism đang nhận khách khởi hành hàng ngày :
 Campuchia 2N “ tham quan cố đô Outdong” – 2.650.000 Vnd 
Hành hương đức mẹ dòng sông Mekong 2N – 2.450.000 Vnd 
Campuchia 2N – 2.100.000 Vnd 
Campuchia 3N – 165 Usd / 1 pax ( SG - PnomPenh)
Campuchia 3N – 185 Usd / 1pax ( SG - Siem Reap)
Campuchia 4N – 195 Usd / 1pax ( PnomPenh - SiemReap) 
Campuchia 4N – 195 Usd / 1pax ( PnomPenh - Sihanoukville ) 
Nhận khách các tour ghép le: 
Campuchia 4N – Thứ 5 – giá 2.950.000 Vnd 
Campuchia 4N – Thứ 7 – giá 3.250.000 Vnd 
Sihanoville – Bokor – Thứ 5 – giá 3.200.000 Vnd 
Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 
Tell: 0866846427 // 0862746427
Ms - 0913176427 – 0916802109 - 0938569108
 Email : dulich2109@yahoo.com 
Web: www.ractravel.net 

*

----------


## tdtourism2011

Chào cả nhà TD Tourism đang nhận khách khởi hành hàng ngày :
 Campuchia 2N “ tham quan cố đô Outdong” – 2.650.000 Vnd 
Hành hương đức mẹ dòng sông Mekong 2N – 2.450.000 Vnd 
Campuchia 2N – 2.100.000 Vnd 
Campuchia 3N – 165 Usd / 1 pax ( SG - PnomPenh)
Campuchia 3N – 185 Usd / 1pax ( SG - Siem Reap)
Campuchia 4N – 195 Usd / 1pax ( PnomPenh - SiemReap) 
Campuchia 4N – 195 Usd / 1pax ( PnomPenh - Sihanoukville ) 
Nhận khách các tour ghép le: 
Campuchia 4N – Thứ 5 – giá 2.950.000 Vnd 
Campuchia 4N – Thứ 7 – giá 3.250.000 Vnd 
Sihanoville – Bokor – Thứ 5 – giá 3.200.000 Vnd 
Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 
Tell: 0866846427 // 0862746427
Ms - 0913176427 – 0916802109 - 0938569108
 Email : dulich2109@yahoo.com 
Web: www.ractravel.net

----------


## jimmytravel10

[QUOTE=jimmytravel10;46102]Nhà xe đi Campuchia -  Open bus– tuyến liên vận quốc tế Sài Gòn – Campuchia.
I.Lộ Trình:
TPHCM - PHNOM PENH - SIEM REAP:
Khởi hành 07 chuyến mỗi ngày từ TPHCM đi PHNOM PENH và ngược lại. Lộ trình và các trạm đón khách ngay trung tâm thành phố với điểm xuất bến chính tại văn phòng chính của trung tâm liên vận quốc tế
Hiện nay, đối với tuyến liên vận Quốc Tế việt nam - Cambodia chúng tôi đã đưa vào phục vụ dòng xe Hyundai 41 chổ hiện đại, tiện nghi và sang trọng bậc nhất tại Việt Nam. dịch vụ chất lượng hoàn hảo với phương châm phục vụ: An toàn – tận tình – chuyên nghiệp.
II. Thời Gian xuất bến:
Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Phnom Penh
Thai Dương Tourism là tổng công ty đại lý dịch vụ vé xe du lịch đi Campuchia cho các hãng xe như : Sapaco , Sorya , Kumho , Khai Nam và RAC Express Bus & Tour quý khách có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ : 
Tổng đài đặt vé : 08. 62 74 64 27 hay 08. 66 84 64 27 Hotline : 09 3 277 9 703
Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Phnom Penh
*04:30am ; 05:30m ; 06:45am ; 07:00am ; 08:00am ;09:00am ; 10:30am; 11: 30 am; 12:00pm ; 13:30pm ; 15:00pm ; Giá vé 230.000 vnd /1 khách ; Riêng 12:30 ( khuya ) Giá vé 270.000 vnd / pax* 
Phnom Penh - Tp.Ho Chi Minh
*04:30am ; 05:30m ; 06:45am ; 07:00am ; 08:00am ;09:00am ; 10:30am; 11: 30 am; 12:00pm ; 13:30pm ; 15:00pm ; Giá vé 230.000 vnd /1 khách ; Riêng 12:30 ( khuya ) Giá vé 270.000 vnd / pax* 
Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Siem Reap - Tp.Ho Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 380.000 vnd /1 khách
*** Xe đi thẳng Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Siem Reap - Tp.Ho Chi Minh Giá vé 440.000 vnd /1 khách
Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Ho Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 380.000 vnd /1 khách
*** Xe đi thẳng Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Ho Chi Minh Giá vé 440.000 vnd /1 khách
Công Ty chúng tôi chuyên nhận dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn Campuchia và cho thuê xe đi Campuchia 
268 Cộng Hòa , Phường 13 , Q Tân Bình , HCM

Tồng đài đặt vé xe đi Campuchia : 08 66 84 64 27 // 08 62 74 64 27 // hotline : 093 277 9 703 
III. Tổng đài đặt vé:
Tại Hồ Chí Minh:
268 Cộng Hòa, P.13, Quận Tân Bình , Tp.HCM ĐT : 08.66 84 64 27 -- 08.62 74 64 27;

----------

